
The Snopes Fight Is Even Way More Complicated Than We Originally Explained - chmars
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170815/01335038000/snopes-fight-is-even-way-more-complicated-than-we-originally-explained.shtml
======
valuearb
Lesson: Don't use S corps or LLCs for your startup if you plan to have
partners, employees or investors. Use a big boy C corp if you want to build
something.

